# First steroid cycle : Cyp and PCT



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hello all, Names John.
I'm 27 6ft 210lbs 
Pretty decent size and overall shape. 
I have been working out for over 4 years. plateauing and not getting anymore size. Been researching Steroids for a while now, but always get different results. 
I bought some cypionate to run a 10 week cycle of 500mg a week which would be 250 Monday and 250 Thursday each week. 
I have clomid for pct, i have 50 tabs for 50mg, been told to run 150mg day 1 and day 2 100mg, then the following days just 50mg a day till im out of clomid.

I thought about going ahead and running my cycle and just using the clomid as PCT, but if I need an AI I will def hold off till I get some in. 
Just wondering if an AI would be really needed as others have said no, so i'm turning to the forums. 
Should I get me an AI? Which AI and Dosage? heard nolvadex or Armidex 
Also should I get HCG? I research it but everytime the numbers are different on the dosage. Also when looking at the product and I see 10,000 ui dosage, i'm not 100% sure how much ui is in the bottle it's self. 

I also nabbed some Winny and was thinking of running that in week 3 or 4 of my cycle at just 50mg a day possibly to really lean out.


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 8, 2018)

im only on trt and havnt cycled yet but ill take a stab at helping you...with what ive learned from this board you are on the right path..yes 500 mg/week test is good. have adex on hand for ai if needed.. 500iu weekly of hcg...use nolvadex and clomid both for pct..me personally im only going to run one compound on my first cycle

again havnt cycled but that's the basics of a first cycle im sure more experienced guys will come along with more info....welcome to the board.

also you will be better received if you go do a new member intro...good luck.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for the info, So 500ui in one shot? guessing the bottle that says 10,000 ui is just 2 dosages? why both for PCT?
And HCG for 10 weeks? or when to incorporate it?


----------



## Robdjents (Mar 8, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> Thanks for the info, So 500ui in one shot? guessing the bottle that says 10,000 ui is just 2 dosages? why both for PCT?
> And HCG for 10 weeks? or when to incorporate it?



if you have 10000 that's enough for several doses...you only need 500iu weekly..seems like some guys are splitting the dose up also..
and yes use both for pct..nolva will keep your e2 in check pct and clomid will restart your  natural test production..im not 100 percent sure on pct doses off the top of my head but its in several threads..hope that helps


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2018)

I doubt you've hit a plateau at your stats. 

Test c needs min of 12 weeks. I recommend 14 for a first run. 

You may may or may not need an Ai. But you should have one in hand and get blood tests before cycle and 4-6 weeks in to check your e2 and adjust Ai dose if needed. 

Hcg will give you the best chance of recovery. Some guys recover fine with no hcg and no pct after multiple cycles. Some guys never recover from their first run. I'd use it. 

Hcg is typically sold in single use ampules. It's not meant for what we use it for. So mix it up and take what you need out of a separate sterile vile. Buy the 10,000iu amp. That's enough for your entire cycle. 250iu 2x/wk starting week 1.  you'll need insulin pins to administer that small of a dose. You'll also need to order BAC water to dilute it to the point where you can accurately dose out your 250iu. 

Save the the winstrol for next run or run it at the end of your cycle IMO. You need to experience test only and see how you respond. Test will be the base of every cycle you run henceforth. 

Get bloodwork before you inject yourself with anything. After that it's too late to know what your body's natural levels are. You'll need additional bloodwork 4-6 weeks after you start your cycle to check e2 and adjust your ai accordingly. I use Adex. If you get that I suggest taking .25mg 2x/wk from week 2 onward and checking bloods at week 6. 

I dont do pct but I think the preferred method involves both Clomid and nolvadex. 

Welcome


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2018)

pretty much jinjin covered all that's needed. I would add  based on what you currently said about your shape that you do leave out the Winstrol for now. the test alone will put that extra size you're looking for. proper intake of calories of a small surplus will increase your chances of a good solid 1st run. post cycle is where you'll need to work  intelligently and consistently to keep some of that size on.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 8, 2018)

How would I go about diluting it, I can order me another cypionate to prolong the cycle from 10 weeks to 12. 
so to do a 25mg break a 50mg tab in half i believe?


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Also what would be a good dosage for Novaldex and Clomid. So the 500iu once a week from week 1-12?


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> Also what would be a good dosage for Novaldex and Clomid. So the 500iu once a week from week 1-12?




Run the cycle 14 weeks. Thank me later. 

The he hcg will come with 1ml of sterile water. Throw it away. Add 4ml of BAC water and you have a solution of 2,500iu per ml. Therefore you'll need 1/10 a ml per 250iu injection. That equals 10 units on a slin pin. Pin 250iu 2x/wk


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Run the cycle 14 weeks. Thank me later.
> 
> The he hcg will come with 1ml of sterile water. Throw it away. Add 4ml of BAC water and you have a solution of 2,500iu per ml. Therefore you'll need 1/10 a ml per 250iu injection. That equals 10 units on a slin pin. Pin 250iu 2x/wk



Ok thank you! I see this Anazole (Arimidex) 1mg Tabs (30 total) would that be enough?


----------



## Jin (Mar 8, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> Ok thank you! I see this Anazole (Arimidex) 1mg Tabs (30 total) would that be enough?



Enough for multiple cycles


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Jin said:


> Enough for multiple cycles


so how would i properly dose the 1mg tab? break it into two and take just half every other day?


----------



## Mythos (Mar 8, 2018)

Get pre cycle and at least one on cycle bloods.. The on cycle bloods will tell you how much AI to use as well as how good your gear is. Like Jin said, get a baseline metabolic panel before you do anything .. Data is power. 

Also I personally recommend donating blood at some point on cycle.


----------



## snake (Mar 8, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> so how would i properly dose the 1mg tab? break it into two and take just half every other day?



1/2 2x/wk (do it on your pin days) I'm sure will be enough but blood work 4 weeks in will tell you the tale.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 8, 2018)

You will also want to order a female blood panel, if you do a standard men's panel they wont incorporate e2 levels...


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 11, 2018)

snake said:


> 1/2 2x/wk (do it on your pin days) I'm sure will be enough but blood work 4 weeks in will tell you the tale.



Thanks for the tip on 1/2 when i pin. Waiting for my order to process and ship before i start my cycle.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 11, 2018)

few weeks ago pic


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Jin said:


> Enough for multiple cycles



Where would be a good place to get the needles/syringes for the HCG?


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> Where would be a good place to get the needles/syringes for the HCG?




Allegro medical. You'll have to buy a box of 50 or 100. Get insulin pins 1/2" 29g.

you inject the hcg subcutaneously into your belly fat. You don't need a long needle.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 15, 2018)

x2 for Allegro medical. Good prices, discreet packaging, fast shipping.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Jin said:


> Allegro medical. You'll have to buy a box of 50 or 100. Get insulin pins 1/2" 29g.
> 
> you inject the hcg subcutaneously into your belly fat. You don't need a long needle.



Oh didn’t know you pin in belly fat, good to know for sure. I’ll check the site out. My HCG is on its way along with Nolvadex and amridex


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> Oh didn’t know you pin in belly fat, good to know for sure. I’ll check the site out. My HCG is on its way along with Nolvadex and amridex



Technically you can pin anywhere under the skin but not into the muscle, but it's usually easier to pin belly because there's more to pin.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> Technically you can pin anywhere under the skin but not into the muscle, but it's usually easier to pin belly because there's more to pin.



ok order those also got new syringes and needles for my Cyp test, because i was sent 23G 1". dont know if those are good


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> ok order those also got new syringes and needles for my Cyp test, because i was sent 23G 1". dont know if those are good



Those are fine for your test injections.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> Those are fine for your test injections.


Okay, so those all the way in the glute


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> Okay, so those all the way in the glute



I use 1" for everything (in order of preference): Delts, ventroglutes, gluten and quads. 

I'd pick two of those and pin bilaterally (ex: week1- R delt, L delt. Week2- R quad, L quad. Repeat). You should rotate your injections sites. In the short term it doesn't matter so much, but it's good practice because in the long term you can build up significant scar tissue. 

You will exprience PIP (post injection pain) because you're pinning virgin muscle. The first couple of pins there will be some soreness but this rapidly diminishes. I usually get my wife to pin my glutes, as the angle is difficult for an ogre like me. 

Google spot injections. The first website is pretty helpful in terms of exactly where to pin. I don't aspirate and don't think it is necessary. 

Anybother questions, fire away. You're going to love the results and you've got a decent base to start with.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> I use 1" for everything (in order of preference): Delts, ventroglutes, gluten and quads.
> 
> I'd pick two of those and pin bilaterally (ex: week1- R delt, L delt. Week2- R quad, L quad. Repeat). You should rotate your injections sites. In the short term it doesn't matter so much, but it's good practice because in the long term you can build up significant scar tissue.
> 
> ...



thanks, i was going to rotate my glutes left right left right each week, maybe do quads too.
By base you mean my body size?


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> thanks, i was going to rotate my glutes left right left right each week, maybe do quads too.
> By base you mean my body size?



Yes. You have some decent size and so long as you don't go crazy with the food I'd expect you to lean up while gaining some muscle on cycle.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> Yes. You have some decent size and so long as you don't go crazy with the food I'd expect you to lean up while gaining some muscle on cycle.




Thanks that is what I’m hoping for, I want to lean out. I’ll control the food lol. So it wouldn’t be smart to just take winny at 4 weeks in? Just to lean up?


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 16, 2018)

Jin said:


> Those are fine for your test injections.


Is it difficult to draw with those as well?


----------



## herrsauce (Mar 16, 2018)

Maybe I am a wimp, or simply used to the way we do in it my field, but I prefer to draw with a separate needle. Usually 18 ga. I have been on TRT for nine years, AAS for two, and have found great success using needles in their sharpest, virgin state.


----------



## Jin (Mar 16, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> Thanks that is what I’m hoping for, I want to lean out. I’ll control the food lol. So it wouldn’t be smart to just take winny at 4 weeks in? Just to lean up?



skip the winstrol. It doesn't lean you up it dries you out. Many times at the expense of your joints. When you come off the water will come back. Test only. 



herrsauce said:


> Maybe I am a wimp, or simply used to the way we do in it my field, but I prefer to draw with a separate needle. Usually 18 ga. I have been on TRT for nine years, AAS for two, and have found great success using needles in their sharpest, virgin state.



Agree and I do the same. Sorry for not mentioning this. Order some 18g needles for drawing. I reuse the drawing needle a couple dozen times. A box of 100 should last you a couple years. 

Many guys draw with a smaller gauge pin. Some draw and pin with the same needle. So you can do that too, but herrsauce's method is the one I employ.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> skip the winstrol. It doesn't lean you up it dries you out. Many times at the expense of your joints. When you come off the water will come back. Test only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gotcha, guess i wish i didn't order the winny lol. I'll prob just draw with the same and pin with the same.
What i ordered below from recommended site




gotcha, guess i wish i didn't order the winny lol. I'll prob just draw with the same and pin with the same.
What i ordered below from recommended site


MONOJECT Softpack Insulin Syringes 1 cc/ml - 29g x 1/2" 			
Monoject SoftPack 3mL Syringe - 25g x 1" -


----------



## Jin (Mar 17, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> gotcha, guess i wish i didn't order the winny lol. I'll prob just draw with the same and pin with the same.
> What i ordered below from recommended site
> 
> 
> ...



This isn't gonna be your only cycle. Just save it. 
I use the same pins.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 17, 2018)

well yea lol, figured it would last me


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> This isn't gonna be your only cycle. Just save it.
> I use the same pins.



Any recommended supplements to take on cycle?

also what about dinabol?


----------



## Jin (Mar 17, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> Any recommended supplements to take on cycle?
> 
> also what about dinabol?



Double dose of fish oil. Much more if you're BP runs high. 

Lots of guys run low dose cialis for BP and pumps. Like 5-10mg Pre workout. 

Nothing else really for a test only cycle. 

What about dianabol? It's an oral steroid that bloats you up with great strength and size while you're on it. Try it sometime. Save it for later.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> Double dose of fish oil. Much more if you're BP runs high.
> 
> Lots of guys run low dose cialis for BP and pumps. Like 5-10mg Pre workout.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info.

Lol while on cycle will this mess with my sex life haha.
or is the hcg going to keep me like fine since using it on cycle and keeping my testicles dropped.


----------



## Jin (Mar 18, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Lol while on cycle will this mess with my sex life haha.
> or is the hcg going to keep me like fine since using it on cycle and keeping my testicles dropped.



Most every guy experiences an increased sex drive. If it decreases while on chances are your e2 is either too high or too low. 

Some guys say Hcg makes sex feel better. When I was taking it I didn't notice a difference. Testosterone for high sex drive. Hcg to keep testicles functioning at a basic level.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> Most every guy experiences an increased sex drive. If it decreases while on chances are your e2 is either too high or too low.
> 
> Some guys say Hcg makes sex feel better. When I was taking it I didn't notice a difference. Testosterone for high sex drive. Hcg to keep testicles functioning at a basic level.



ok sweet lol, good to hear.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 18, 2018)

Jin said:


> Most every guy experiences an increased sex drive. If it decreases while on chances are your e2 is either too high or too low.
> 
> Some guys say Hcg makes sex feel better. When I was taking it I didn't notice a difference. Testosterone for high sex drive. Hcg to keep testicles functioning at a basic level.



Also the brand of Cyp is cypoprime


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> Most every guy experiences an increased sex drive. If it decreases while on chances are your e2 is either too high or too low.
> 
> Some guys say Hcg makes sex feel better. When I was taking it I didn't notice a difference. Testosterone for high sex drive. Hcg to keep testicles functioning at a basic level.



So i got my Allegro stuff, super quick shipping lol. Thanks for that site. 
So stoked to pin, lol wish i could start the test now with out the HCG and AI. It will be here by next week i'm hoping since it just processed in Singapore, so prob 8 days till my hcg and ai make it as well as nolvadex.

So would my cycle should look like this:

1-12 weeks 250mg x2 a week so monday and thursday i would pin
1-12 weeks 250iu of HCG x2 a week when i pin test
1-12 weeks half a dose of my AI twice a week when i pin
a week after my cycle i start PCT which is Clomid and Nolvadex. 
not sure how to dose those out, I see so many different variations of the dosage.


----------



## Jin (Mar 19, 2018)

How much test do you have? 

You should run it longer if you have enough. 14 weeks or 16 weeks. 

What do you mean by half dose of ai?

somebody else will have to advise you on PCT. I'm on for life. 

Good call waiting until you have everything in hand to start your cycle.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Jin said:


> How much test do you have?
> 
> You should run it longer if you have enough. 14 weeks or 16 weeks.
> 
> ...



i have 3ml of test 
Arimidex i have 30 1mg pills, someone said break that in half and take half each time i pin


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 20, 2018)

I could run 15 weeks i guess.


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2018)

If you have 30ml @ 250mg/ml then you'll have enough for more than 12 weeks. Run it all. That should last about 14-15. 

You haven't mentioned blood work. Get it now while you wait for your package. Then plan on getting more 4-5 weeks into your cycle. This is the only way to know exactly how to manage your e2. I'd plan on .25mg (quarter pill) twice a week from day one. Then adjust based on mid cycle blood work. 

Baseline blood work before you inject AAS will be your reference for monitoring future recoveries. It's also good to make sure your levels are naturally healthy. 

Go to privateMDlabs and order the female hormone panel. Chose the male option. Take the order to larbcorp and get your blood drawn. You get the results online.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Will def try to get blood work done, just i have had a bad experience with getting my blood drawn. Was a terrible day when i was younger, was the nurses first time doing it and ever since then ive been afraid to do blood work lol.

any preferred sites for getting steroids other than the one i used. i used one that was like sports energy supps. heard good things about naps is good too.


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 20, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> Will def try to get blood work done, just i have had a bad experience with getting my blood drawn. Was a terrible day when i was younger, was the nurses first time doing it and ever since then ive been afraid to do blood work lol.



Are you going to be okay with giving yourself injections?  Believe me, after my first few amateurish pins, having a pro stick me with a needle was a relief.  Definitely do blood work, though. It's a non-negotiable in my book.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 20, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> Are you going to be okay with giving yourself injections?  Believe me, after my first few amateurish pins, having a pro stick me with a needle was a relief.  Definitely do blood work, though. It's a non-negotiable in my book.



yea ill be ok with pinning. i had to get allergy shots in the triceps twice weekly so i can handle it. 

Have a idea for my PCT?


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2018)

There are stickies with pct laid out. 

And and no to naps gear.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Jin said:


> There are stickies with pct laid out.
> 
> And and no to naps gear.



oh whats wrong with naps? 
any preferred sites?


----------



## Jin (Mar 20, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> oh whats wrong with naps?
> any preferred sites?



Search this site for posts about naps gear. Nobody here recommends buying AAS from places that have websites. Try to make friends and find a local, more secure connection.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Jin said:


> Search this site for posts about naps gear. Nobody here recommends buying AAS from places that have websites. Try to make friends and find a local, more secure connection.



ahh gotcha, yea i just dont want to go up to a local gym rat lol that uses gear.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> Search this site for posts about naps gear. Nobody here recommends buying AAS from places that have websites. Try to make friends and find a local, more secure connection.



so i have glass ampoules, do i really need to get filter needles?


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> so i have glass ampoules, do i really need to get filter needles?



I've never used them.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 27, 2018)

Jin said:


> I've never used them.



glass ampoules or filter needles lol?


----------



## Jin (Mar 27, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> glass ampoules or filter needles lol?



Filter needles.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> Filter needles.


Ah so it should be safe to just use regular needles when you draw from the ampoule you break open?
my draw needle is the same pinning needle


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> Ah so it should be safe to just use regular needles when you draw from the ampoule you break open?
> my draw needle is the same pinning needle



Should be fine yes.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> Should be fine yes.


never have issue like glass shards?


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> never have issue like glass shards?



Not personally. I know of one case where, over time, some "foreign" material had accumulated. This was most likely glass. 

I wouldnt sweat it.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 28, 2018)

ok, as long as it's not a major deal lol.
filter needles i see run for 30$ a box of 100, i mean i could just get them for drawing needles


----------



## Jin (Mar 28, 2018)

Dropthabomb1 said:


> ok, as long as it's not a major deal lol.
> filter needles i see run for 30$ a box of 100, i mean i could just get them for drawing needles



And I would never recommend against covering all the bases if that's what you want to do.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 28, 2018)

Jin said:


> And I would never recommend against covering all the bases if that's what you want to do.


lol i just discovered them while doing more research on glass ampoules. since im waiting for the rest of my items for my cycle to arrive.
if its not a major issues then i wont worry.


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Jin said:


> And I would never recommend against covering all the bases if that's what you want to do.



So got everything now. Think it would be ok to start my cycle on Thursday? Like do a Thursday pin and Sunday every week?

Also see my image of my HCG, I believe I don't have to mix this with BAC. 
It says Highly Purified Chorionic Gonadotrophin 10000 iu


----------



## Dropthabomb1 (Mar 30, 2018)

ok, I did some quick research lol. I do need 9ml of BAC to mix this 1ml of HCG that already had the sodium chloride in it. Dang lol, well ill get some BAC.
Best place to get BAC?


----------

